

Ask HN: Where can I find salespeople to market to? - emoray13

I have a couple of SAAS ideas for salespeople to help them improve their selling skills. However other than blogging to build an email list and PPC I'm struggling to think up ways to target salespeople.<p>Does anyone have any ideas?
======
dbul
Create a new email account. Sign up on every form you come across on websites
selling various products and services. Get ready to be spammed. When the sales
guys get in touch, get them on the phone using a blocked number or a temp.
While they are trying to make a sale, instead try to ask questions to get them
to admit they have the problem you are solving and you can instead pitch them
your solution.

~~~
j45
This is creative, I like it. It made me think of how many problems that sales
people have that go unsolved, this sounds like one good way to address them
directly.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
Narrow the field.

Don't just say "salespeople," define what they're selling. Car salesmen? Go to
a dealership and talk to the sales manager, or get him on the phone; Real
Estate? Call the local offices, go to real estate seminars, etc. You get the
picture; if you focus on a subgroup, it's easier to target who you want.

~~~
emoray13
Agreed. I do need to look at a niche before I try and grow the business.

------
gamutgamut
Find a conference near your area. Pay for an exhibitor hall only pass. Then
walk around the exhibit hall talking to the vendors. They are all sales
people. IRCE in Chicago last year was $175 and access to endless sales people.
:)

~~~
emoray13
This is a good shout, however it isn't a very scalable way to get in front of
sales people.

------
conrey
LinkedIn is the obvious answer. SellerCrowd may not be a bad idea if you don't
mind anonymous sources Conferences are easy finds for sales people in the
exhibit halls.

------
Datonomics
Realtors and maybe insurance agents are usually easy to target. You can get
free lists easily and they often include direct phone numbers.

------
8jef
Salespeople that need to improve their skills are often found listening to
motivational speakers. Try being Tony Robbins.

------
orangethirty
Are you a salesperson yourself? Have you ever sold anything?

~~~
emoray13
I am yes in my day job. I've been ranked as the top sales person in both the
organisations I've worked in since graduating.

~~~
orangethirty
Good. Have you succesfully used your ideas to improve your numbers?

~~~
emoray13
For sure?

------
dav-id
LinkedIn would be an obvious choice to find people

~~~
emoray13
I included this in PPC. Unless you're suggesting spamming people.

------
saumil07
Try sellercrowd.com. Also, are you a salesperson?

